

.net is now signed with DNSSEC - smountcastle
https://www.dnssec-deployment.org/index.php/2010/10/verisign-shares-dnssec-deployment-schedule-for-com-net/

======
smountcastle
This is now the largest zone on the internet that is signed (until .com goes
live in March 2011).

